# Oi, ref!!



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Always a pleasure to see a ref on top of his game, shame it wasn't this ref 
http://www.mmahq.com/blog/2011/07/1...sheila-bird-poor-official-heavily-criticised/


----------



## Steve (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn...  she was out for a good 15 seconds or more before the ref noticed.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Damn... she was out for a good 15 seconds or more before the ref noticed.



You can see her arm go limp then her legs and he still doesn't realise, what waste of space he is. To be kept out that long is disgusting. As the US has sanctioning bodies surely something can be done about him.


----------



## Steve (Jul 17, 2011)

Often, in the USA, the promotion has no control over the refs.  The commission picks the refs.


----------

